# Altima Rims?



## fugi (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey,

Anyone want to sell their '05 Altima 5-star rims? I'm talkin about the 17x7 alloys. I know someone is tryin to make room for some new dubs. If not, how does $500 sound towards a new set of rims?

Hit me up,

Matt


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Keep searching e-bay, and drop by altimas.net.


----------



## 2K5AltimaSE (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a set of brand new 2005 Altima SE rims that i took off my car. They have less than 2 weeks use and are mint. Only thing is i'm in Ontario, Canada and shipping would be over $100US. These would include the factory lugs and wheel locks(mcguards)

email me at [email protected] if your interested.

Brandon


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

fugi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Anyone want to sell their '05 Altima 5-star rims? I'm talkin about the 17x7 alloys. I know someone is tryin to make room for some new dubs. If not, how does $500 sound towards a new set of rims?
> 
> ...


Im in Middle GA, a 3 hour drive, and Ill sell you mine, but i want more than $500


----------



## Ebbtide8 (Sep 23, 2005)

Keep an eye on e-bay, I've seen new Z wheels and tires go for less than 500 for a complete set. Search for "Nissian Wheels and tires" Shipping is usually the deal breaker, though.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

If your interested, let me know, and we can meet half way, only 1.5 hour drive each, but you have to give me time to get some new wheels since those are the only ones i currently have. they are perfect and are still on the car for now. drop me a line at [email protected] and we can arrange the specifics, negotiate price, etc...


----------



## 2K5AltimaSE (Sep 29, 2005)

fugi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Anyone want to sell their '05 Altima 5-star rims? I'm talkin about the 17x7 alloys. I know someone is tryin to make room for some new dubs. If not, how does $500 sound towards a new set of rims?
> 
> ...


Here are the ones i have up forsale:

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=3278&sort=1&cat=4&page=1


----------

